# I just flush out old power steering fluid & put in new one got a question now...



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a 05 a4 goat with 54,000 miles on it:

So what i did was syphon the old power steering fluid with a little clear hose syphon/pump tool I bought at autozone.

then I added more castrol dexron vi atf fluid, tighten ca. back on turn on goat and turn steering from left to right couple times

then drain fluids inside resorvoir again.

then added new castrol dexron vi atf again 

then tighten cap back on and closed hood and went out driving to run errands. Thats it done.

So what I did here is it ok to have done? Thanks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

As long as you don't here any whining or cavitation you should be okay. The procedure in the manual is a lot more involved than what you did but I guess the main thing is to get it empty, refilled and bled with the right fluid. Does the fluid you used say 'Approved for the H-specification' on the label?


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

HP11 said:


> As long as you don't here any whining or cavitation you should be okay. The procedure in the manual is a lot more involved than what you did but I guess the main thing is to get it empty, refilled and bled with the right fluid. Does the fluid you used say 'Approved for the H-specification' on the label?


Speaking of approved fluid yes the castrol quart I bought says it is 'Approved for the H-specification inluding backwards compatible to dex 1, 2, 3, 3-h, etc etc.

But what I just notice late last year in november I think i drop the A4 tranny pan to do a basic drain and filter change and I used valvoline dexron VI atf to refill but I notice on that quart yesterday when doing power steering fluid it doesnt say 'Approved for the H-specification" on the bottle. Maybe I'll research it on google to see if the valvoline atf is infact 'Approved for the H-specification" , but so far tranny working fine. Thanks


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

i hate when I trip n worry about things but after changing out the power steering fluid and I have no radio sound in car all quiet with windows up if I tun the sterring wheel either direction slowly I can hear a faint, light noise or whining from power steering.

But you see I dont know if it was there all along from the begining now Im just looking, searching , hearing for it. But again its not a loud power steering pump issue you hear commonly when theirs issues with a cars pump, but I do hear it very small slightly if everything is quiet, but If I turn up radio or something I dont hear jack.

Anyones elses goats a a small, minute, sound when turning hte wheels?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

pctek said:


> i hate when I trip n worry about things but after changing out the power steering fluid and I have no radio sound in car all quiet with windows up if I tun the sterring wheel either direction slowly I can hear a faint, light noise or whining from power steering.
> 
> But you see I dont know if it was there all along from the begining now Im just looking, searching , hearing for it. But again its not a loud power steering pump issue you hear commonly when theirs issues with a cars pump, but I do hear it very small slightly if everything is quiet, but If I turn up radio or something I dont hear jack.
> 
> Anyones elses goats a a small, minute, sound when turning hte wheels?


The only time I hear anything from my steering is when it turned all the way to one side or the other.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

HP11 said:


> The only time I hear anything from my steering is when it turned all the way to one side or the other.


:lol: Yea I hear that too, but what I hear is you jsut have to listen very closely when its all quiet outside and windows up.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Nope no noise. Try turning the wheel lock to lock a handfull more times.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Nope no noise. Try turning the wheel lock to lock a handfull more times.


Hmm interested in why turning it lock to lock? I never did that when changing out the fluid I just turn it alot each way but never lock to lock. Thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

pctek said:


> Hmm interested in why turning it lock to lock? I never did that when changing out the fluid I just turn it alot each way but never lock to lock. Thanks


It's the proper way to flush/bleed the powersteering.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

GM4life said:


> It's the proper way to flush/bleed the powersteering.


Well im all dont with the power steering fluid change, but so do I still do this right now the way it is? Meaning the hood is closed the fluid resovoir cap is tight/closed, do i simply go into car and turn wheel lock to lock now? 

If not please explain the steps to do it right. Thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

pctek said:


> Well im all dont with the power steering fluid change, but so do I still do this right now the way it is? Meaning the hood is closed the fluid resovoir cap is tight/closed, do i simply go into car and turn wheel lock to lock now?
> 
> If not please explain the steps to do it right. Thanks


The service manual wants you to raise the car off the ground turn the wheel left and right full lock 10 to 12 times with the engine off. After bleeding then start the engine and listen for noise.


----------

